# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Philosophy di Lorenzo Serafini fashion show during Milan Fashion Week S/S 2016 in Milan - September 25, 2015



## MetalFan (26 Sep. 2015)

Backstage



 

 

 

 

Runway



 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (28 Sep. 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Sep. 2015)

Thanks Metal! :thumbup:


----------

